
New plan to remove trillion tons of carbon dioxide from the atmosphere: Bury it - jelliclesfarm
https://beta.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/06/12/new-plan-remove-trillion-tons-carbon-dioxide-atmosphere-bury-it/
======
sunstone
Some parts of antarctica get very close the freezing point of CO2 in the
winter. It might not take too much energy (wind?) to encourage the atmospheric
CO2 to freeze and then bury that deep in the ice sheet where the pressure
would keep it solid.

------
simonblack
And WHERE do you PUT a trillion tons of stuff? It doesn't just 'magically
disappear'.

Pie in the Sky thinking.

~~~
sharp11
As the article explains, it’s sequestered in soil through practices like no-
till.

~~~
simonblack
A trillion tons of _anything_ has a LOT of volume. Even assuming that we could
somehow convert/compress a trillion tons of CO2 to 10 times the density of
water (that is denser than solid iron would be) it would still take up
100,000,000,000 cubic metres = 100 cubic kilometres = 24 cubic miles = quite a
sizable mountain

